# File too big for DVD, DVDShrink error tho



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Ok, I got the Dan203 method working---many thanks to everyone that enlightend me along the way. Dan203 suggested VideoRedo to edit & output a .vob file, Dvdstyler for the menu & output a .iso file then lastly DVD decrypter for the burn.


However since a file I'm trying to burn is too large for a DVD, I'm now trying to use DVDshrink as the 3rd step. So it's Videoredo, Dvdstyler, Dvdshrink then Dvddecrypter. Once I get the .iso file into Dvdshrink I click on backup, select iso image file as my backup target then accept the defalt target image file: c:\cdrom.iso, click OK. Then receive the following message.
"out of memory...parameter is incorrect"
I've got a p4 3.2GHz w/3GB of ram so memory isn't the issue. 

I've been on on the Dvdshrinks board & they seem to think i need to run the file threw a decrypter before I put it threw Shrink. Has anyone else encountered a incripted .tivo file? From what I gather around here, Dvdshrink is dead on simple(if you don't have an error code).

Or more importalnly, does anyone have any suggestions on how to shrink a file without using Dvdshrink?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you outputting from DVDStyler as an ISO image? Because DVDShrink can't open ISO images. Instead you need to select the "just generate" radio button, then in DVDShrink select "Open Files" and point it at the temp directory for DVDStyler.

Dan


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes I was outputing an ISO image from styler then puting it into shrink. FYI, I seemed able to do open an ISO file in Styler, the opertating word was 'seemed' tho. 

However in Styler I outputed a "just generate" & then opened that file in Shrink. Still no joy--in other words I received the same error message when I tried to save it as an ISO file in the defalt directory. *Thanks* for the suggestio tho- I'm trying everything I can think of. 

I will say all the talk about VideoReDo is well founded. What a great program.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

How big is this file? Would it even fit on a double layer DVD? (i.e. 8.4GB) If not then that could possibly be confusing DVDShrink since it was designed to shrink content which is already on a DVD.

Dan


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just thought of something. Try running the MPEG file through ReJig before putting it into DVDStyler. ReJig is a program that "shrinks" MPEG files using technology similar to DVDShrink. I've only used it for testing a couple of times, so I can't vouch 100% for it's quality, but it's probably worth a try.

Dan


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm trying to shrink a 6gb file. If I can't get the compression to work then the DL will be the solution. There will only be a few files I'll need to use DL disks for.

I thought I was on to a solution, I managed to get the file into videoredo then shrink, skiping styler but that didn't work.

Then I tried to import the file into shrink via re-author, it seemed to run & compress but when I burned the file it ended half way with a good hour of the video not on the DVD. Thankfully I'm using a RW disk. I watched the compression process while shrink was running & I absoluetly saw the ending hour that was not on the dvd.-  

I also tried Muxman but was unable to get the Videoredo output "elementary streams .mpv" into MuxMan. 

I just tried ReJig & got an error, I tried both "just generate" creat an ISO. 

STAT: Processing ...
ERR: Error opening : No such file or directory
Error executing of command: dvdauthor -o 'C:\Program Files\DVDStyler\temp\dvd\' -x 'C:\Program Files\DVDStyler\temp\dvd\dvdauthor.xml'

I might have fowled myself up by using a VOB file outputed from VRD instead of the MPEG file you suggested. I'll try that tomorrow. 

Again thanks for the suggestion but a DL disk is looking like a good solution right now(2 am). This no way colors my thinking about the process, it just has file size limitations for me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There are ways to do this, but it would require some complicated combination of command line apps and a lot of time. At this point you're probably better off just using a DL disk.

Dan


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

laserfan said:


> I think the problem must be that your Tivo files are not in a "legal" DVD resolution--they have to be 720x480 or 352x480--DirecTV files are (I think) 480x480 and Standalone Tivos have other resolutions too depending on your quality setting. So MuxMan is rejecting them.
> 
> Converting them can be tricky i.e. changing resolution (if I've guessed right about the problem) involves re-encoding.


Laserfan posted this on the VideoReDo forum. Actually this makes the most sence to me (but I'm new to this so that's not saying much). This would explane why most people don't have a problem with shrink. The files I'm working with are all recorded at high or best. Maybe I'll try trancoding the file & runing it threw the steps again. humm<thinking>

If you'd like me to put together all the suggestions I tried for your project let me know. All tho, I worked on this late at night so I might not be as clear and I should be.  
thanks for your take on this issue!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ahhh.... I hadn't even considered that! It is very possible that DVDShrink doesn't like the fact that these are not "legal" DVD resolution. 

One more thing... I was looking at the list of things you tried and I don't believe you used ReJig correctly. ReJig actually has a built in "shrink" engine that can reduce the size of the file. If you use it correctly you wont have to use DVDShrink at all.

Dan


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

alyssa said:


> The files I'm working with are all recorded at high or best.


BTW it occurred to me that when you have these files open w/VideoReDo you can check the resolution there also. I don't have VRD handy but it is probably "Show Program Info" or something like that.

Another very useful tool to check those parameters is Gspot.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Sorry I haven't kept up with this thread. I had a bit of shoulder pain which prohibited most computing.

Dan, I tried useing ReJig. I followed the instructions found here; http://forum.videohelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=272427

The part that stumped me was "Now you should have a M2V file and an audio file.......All you need to do is import them into your favorite authoring software if you're outputting to DVDR, or multiplex the files together if you only want PC playback. "

When I tried to import the both files (mpeg (sound) & .m2v) into Styler, I kept getting errors when I attempted to process the files. I tried both generating an .iso & 'just generate".

This particular recording was set to a resolution of "high" and according to the video program information found in VRD, it has a dimension& Frame size of 480x480. I ran a program threw VRD I recorded in Med resolution & got a dimension & display size of 352x480. I don't have a best file to compair the resolutions.

I don't know if information coresponds to the hypothosis of a conection between the resolutions & Shrink. But here's the question- how come other tivo owners are able to shrink large files? Or are they using Nero & therefor transcoding them.

The first of the Grand tours is starting in a littel over a week so I'm rapidly approaching the end of the R&D faze. I will fall back on plan B on the rare occasion I need to keep a large file.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ahhh... I didn't realize ReJig outputted elementry streams. In that case it gets a little tricky. There are lots of free tools available that will remux the file back into an .mpg file, but the tricky part is getting them to sync properly.

If you're comfortable using command line tools let me know and I'll give you a method for doing what you need. If not just burn it to a DL disk and hope you don't run into this situation much.

Dan


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

If it's simple to send the instructions please do, if it's not easy don't bother. 

I'm not comfortable with command line tools but have used a few in the past & I do want to learn! 

Plus as dredfull as it sounds, I can always ask my husband for help. 

Thanks for all your help on this issue!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK here are the steps...

1) Download the complete dvdauthor package. It's in a RAR compressed file, so you will need WinRAR to extract it.

2) Extract it to a folder on your hard drive.

3) Open a command prompt and change the working directory to the folder containing the dvdauthor package. Use the command.... CD "<complete path to folder>"

4) Enter this command.... mpeg2desc -m < "big_file.mpg" ....replacing "big_file.mpg" with the complete path to your oversize MPEG file. That should spit out a number. If it's zero ignore it. If it's not zero write it down. (that number is the A/V offset and is what is need to keep the file in sync)

5) Enter this command... mplex -f 8 -O 1234mts -o "remultiplexed_file.mpg" "shrunken_file.m2v" "audio_file.mpa" ...replacing 1234mts with the number you got from the command above with mts tagged onto the end, "remultiplexed_file.mpg" with the complete path where you want the finshed MPEG file to go and "shrunken_file.m2v" and "audio_file.mpa" with the complete paths to the files that ReJig generated.

You should now have a shrunken MPEG file that is ready to be loaded into DVDStyler.

Good luck!
Dan


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for the information. I've printed it out & hope to puzzle threw it soon but it'll take a while due to real life obligations.

Here's a link to the thread on the VideoReDo forum dealing with this.

http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=2434&page=3

Anole seems to be onto something using WinAVI--I don't quite understand what he's doing but the implcation is that he's done the test runs. He doesn't have a Tivo so he doesn't have the original files he sounds hopeful.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Just posting an update incase someone else has the same problems and of course to get feed back on why this method shouldn't work or is redundant.  

The main advantages are the method does not transcode (i think), shrinks a file and is a good quality output. The disadvantage is it has no menu and it uses a version of Nero that might cost $$. I say might because the software came with my DVD burner so I have no way of knowing. Also, creating the ISO file by dvdauthor takes a bit of time so I don't think it's as quick as the Dan203 method.

I'm hoping someone will suggest a good way of putting a menu in and/or a way of streamlining the method like getting rid of the create an ISO in DVD author step;

VideoReDo-->output a .VOB file
DVDauthorGUI--> add the .VOB file then check 'create ISO after authoring' in the file menu, click Author dvd.
Nero(photo&video, recode DVD-video) recode 2-->select recode Main movie to dvd
select fit to target (4.7 or 8.5), import dvd (elementary streams file) created by DVDauthor note the video quality gage & the info tap. next screen, check advanced analysis & high quality mode

according to nero info I'm getting a resolution of 720x480 (!?!) with a bit rate of 6.53Mbps.

eddited to add;
Nero oem version 6.6.1.4
time to compleat tasks,
7min for VRD
11+ min for DVD author
6min for Nero


----------

